# Funcionamiento de un Citofono - Portero Eléctrico



## juanito77 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola, tengo un nuevo trabajo el cual es de arreglar un citofono tengo conocimientos de electronica pero nunca les he metido la mano a estos aparatos y por esto pregunto si alguien tiene algun tutorial acerca de como funcionan estos aparatos.

El citofono controla 32 casas cada una tiene un receptor al interior de la misma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo el sistema puede funcionar de multiples formas un esquema podria ayudar para empezar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2012)

Es exactamente lo mismo que una centralita trelefónica.


----------



## juanito77 (Jul 25, 2012)

hola muchas gracias por la respuesta me puse a investigar mas a fondo acerca de los citofonos y encontre el diagrama de conexion que da el fabricante y tengo una duda he buscado por internet acerca del simbolo que me aparece el cual es el triangulo con el simbolo de corriente alterna en su interior me podrian decir que significa este simbolo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

¡ A ponerle un poco de onda ! ¿no?

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema en el que estás trabajando, *publícalo*. No presupongas que somos adivinos y sabemos de qué cosa estás hablando.


*15)* Cuando abras un tema ponle un poco de contenido, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## juanito77 (Jul 25, 2012)

tenes toda la razon viejo me disculpo  
acontinuacion adjunto el diagrama de conexion del fabricante y muestra el simbolo que no se que significa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

Seguramente sea la chicharra-timbre !

Eso es un "Portero Eléctrico" común y corriente !

Le voy a editar el título


----------

